# HD chanel list?



## Zvi (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Is thers a secret place where I could see the list of HD chanels provided by Dish?
Currently I have AEP + HDPack + VOOM + Locals. 
As far as I can tell Dish HD Platinum shuold be little bit cheaper and include everything I have now, not sure if Voom will be included there or not.
CS was unable to tell me what'd be the case or even whether or not do I need MPEG4 receiver to subscribe to HDPlatinum.
So, dones anyone know:

1) Which HD chanels does HDPlatinum include?
2) Does it include VOOM chanels?
3) Is mpeg4 decoder necessary for all HDs? ( I do have vp 622 installation shecduled for 25th, just don't wanna sit w/o HD chanels before that in case I switch today).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is the channel chart.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

And this should help.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50313


----------



## Zvi (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

What other 2 channels does the Platinum have that the Gold doesn't? The Dish website states Gold Pak w/23 HD channels and the Platinum w/25 HD channels. What gives? Or is this another piece of misleading info that Dish never fails to give besides their CSR's!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Platinum includes the AEP channels which includes all the movie packages.
The extra two HD channels are HBOHD and SHOWHD.


----------

